# Girl/Boy room sharing - ideas? pics?



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't know where to post this so mods, please move if necessary....

At the time we have a two bedroom home (planning on adding on in awhile, but could be years...)

We have a 3 year old dd and a 1 year old ds, and another ds on the way. Does anyone have any clever/cute ideas about how to do the bedroom? DD and DS will be room sharing once the baby comes.....

If you have your boy/girl kids sharing a room, include pics too if you will! I need ideas. It's a small room and only has a tiny closet and one window at the end of the wall.


----------



## Einen (Dec 27, 2006)

We've got twin beds (that are bunkable) side by side. DD has a pink ballerina quilt and ds has a blue airplane quilt. The rooms not really big enough for much else besides the dresser.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

My son and daughter share a room. I don't have pictures, but there are 2 beds--one twin, one toddler--both against walls, kind of in an L shape by the corner of the room. There's a table and chairs in the middle of the room, and 2 dressers and 2 storage systems for toys/art/sports equipment, etc.

Her bedding is pink with Dora (she picked it out) and ds's is a blue comforter. Stuff on their walls is mostly their art, and also a poster from kids science day at the local U. They're now 6.5 (ds) and 3 (dd) and don't seem to mind sharing a room at all, though the plan is to move this year and get a bigger place, because I think ds is getting to an age where he might like some space from his sis.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My DD will be 21 months old when DS2 is born, and they're going to be sharing a room. I'm getting them matching gender-neutral bedding (hopefully something with light blue, brown, and yellow polka dots -- that's what I have in mind anyway). I'm planning to do a couple of girly wall hangings in those colors on DD's side of the room and a couple of boyish ones on DS's side of the room. I'm also getting those wooden letters to spell out each of their names above their beds.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

I shared with my younger brother when I was a little kid. Mom made a room divider out of bricks (12-15" square) and boards--she painted the decorative bricks with primary color enamel paint. Then she put some kind of particle board (you know, that would take push pins; we were a little older) on opposite ends, fastened to the shelves, so that each side had a bulletin board and a couple of shelves. Twin beds. I honestly don't remember if the bedding matched.

I hope I'm describing it adequately. It's been over 30 years, so I don't have pictures!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

My Dd and Ds shared a room until they were about 5 and 7 or so. They each had a twin bed in there, but at that point Dd was still mostly sleeping in my bed and Ds would come in around 4 am or so. Each had their own simple shevling unit/bookcase, and half of the closet. (Blue basket and hangers = one kid, Red basket and hangers = other kid







)

A neat room dividing idea is to run a sheets across a clothes line that you've got secured along the ceiling in the middle of the room. The sheets come together/split apart like curtains so they can be pulled at night or whenever a kid is wanting privacy, and pulled open tied back during the day for open play, etc. If you wanted to you could let the kids do handprints in paint on the sheets or other cool stuff to make it personal.


----------

